# iptables error

## craftyc

When I try to run 

```
iptables -A INPUT -m psd -J DROP
```

I get this error

```
Segmentation Fault
```

As far as I know I have installed everything correctly. These are the steps that I took. All as root, downloaded from netfilter.samba.net

```
make most-of-pom KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux

#Answered yes to everything unless the patch failed then I answered no

make KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux

make install KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

#Choose to compile everything under Networking Options --> Netfilter Configuration except "realm support"

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.myker

cp System.mao /boot/

nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst

#Add new kernel
```

Then I reboot with new kernel. try iptables, doesn't work. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

----------

## craftyc

Don't worry. Problem sorted. I just downloaded a script from freshmeat.net to allow me to 'hide' my computer.

Thanks anyway.

----------

